# Rabbit Nicknames



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey just wanted to start a thread to listall the cute names you cal your buns besides there givennames. It can be a love-dovey name or one that you use whenthey are being naughty. Tell us your rabbit's name and thenthe nickname. This should be fun.

I'll start first- Vash: Vashy, PrettyBunny,Vashtus (naughty)


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Most of the time he's such a love:

Apollo Wollo, Wollo, 'Pollo, LoveBug, and Midge

When he's bad:

:XApollo M.B. T***R(his full name), Brat Boy, Horn Dog and Creepy

Tina


----------



## BunnyKisses (Mar 30, 2005)

When I had my old bunny (His name was SenorFlojo, Spanish for Mr. Floppy/Lazy) I would call him HoneyBunny andSugarBear lots.


----------



## EEEM (Mar 30, 2005)

Judy gets called JuJu, Juju bee, Juji fruit, the little pain (only when she's bad), the queen.

Harold is usually just Harold or Harry, but on occasion Muffin face (Ireally have no idea how this started, but it happens sometimes), bunnypants, foo foo, and the little weirdo (sometimes he just gives uscrazed looks and we don't know what he's thinking).


----------



## becc_boland (Mar 30, 2005)

Lilly gets called lil, lillybun baby girl, bunnykins (dnt ask lol

Cleo's real name is Cleopatra but she gets called Cleo, Cle, Sweetie etc lol

isnt it weird how we call them totally diff things


----------



## Kricket (Mar 30, 2005)

I call Shorty "Slappy" sometimes. Whenhe eats, he makes a slapping noise. My girl, Star, I call her"Sugar" or "Pumpkin Pie" just cause she is sosweet...?


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'm surprised they can remember their names with all the nicknames we give them.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 30, 2005)

This is a great idea! and boy do I have nick names...

kidding, I won't go too crazy!

BUSTER- bust-a-moves, lil' stinker, bugger, MONKEY (obvious) , naughty, nasty, etc.

TUCKER- Mr.Tuckerpants, MONKEY, big kahuna, bunny butt, big bugger, big stinker,etc.

Monkeys!


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 30, 2005)

Cinns real name is Cinnamen, but i call herCinn.. and Stinky.. butthead.. baby.. grouchy.. Mrs. Grunters.. Loser(as i call all my friends and family LOL)


----------



## Kricket (Mar 30, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> This is a great idea! and boy do I have nick names...
> 
> kidding, I won't go too crazy!
> 
> ...




OH!! I forgot I call mine bunny butts too!


----------



## BunnyGirl101 (Mar 30, 2005)

I call my 2 rabbits these names

Thumper:Thumps Bumper and little man

Elmo: Moe Moey


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 30, 2005)

Some...but not all: Moolie, Moolie,pastfasouli!; Montilla; Knob Head; ClownCalbert; Petunia; Stinky Bumm; Ernestina;Sweetheart; Montzilla; Bunky Bunky

Buck


----------



## BunnyKisses (Mar 30, 2005)

The baby bun I have right now is named Isabelle, but I call her Izzy.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 30, 2005)

*Pebbles : *Good Girl.........Good Girl..........Good Girl...........Baby

Rainbows!


----------



## chiquita090 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mine arn't that creative, they're just whathappened to come out of my mouth one day and ended up sticking...I callCalvin 'Papi' alot, when he's bad I call him Mr Calvin lol I callJordan 'Little One' all time cuz he's so much smaller than Calvin.Jordan's never bad so I don't have a bad name for him...but speaking ofguess what! Jordan bit me on the neck tonight!! Never ever has he donethat, ever! Calvin does it all the time, along with digging into myshoulder and/or biting wholes into whatever shirt I'm wearing butJordan's never done any of that until tonight when he bit me! Icouldn't believe it!!!


----------



## babydoshia (Mar 30, 2005)

Murphy- Murpha Murpha, Baby Boy, Murphy Lee, Footers (said like hooters)


----------



## kelscross (Mar 31, 2005)

We call Tinkerbell: Tink, baby girl, princess


----------



## bluebird (Mar 31, 2005)

The latest nickname is fatbunny.hes the only one in the litter and overly fat.bluebird


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 31, 2005)

When they're good: Bun Bun Girls, Sweet Girls, Baby Girls

Snuggles: Snuggy, Snugg-Snugg, Your Highness

Baby: Little Baby, Darlin', Sweetie

When they're bad: Hey!, Turds!, You Little *******!

Laura


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 31, 2005)

Fluffy: missy , mo and cowbag and baby!!lol

muffin: soppy,thumper, lazy bones and fatbag


----------



## BunnyMom (Mar 31, 2005)

Poco - Pocobunny, Pretty Girl, Flirty, (becauseshe likes to flirt with Hef - she actually bats her eyes at him!),Crankmeister, Queen Poco

Hef - Baby Boy, Handsome, Monster, Monster.com, Naughty Boy, Kissy Boy, Daddy's Boy, Prince Charming, Humpy McHumperson

Skittles - Baby Girl, Tiny, Fuzzball, Speed Demon, Sweet Pea


----------



## northerndancer (Mar 31, 2005)

I call mine the Fluffies or theplumpieswhen they are all stretched out and Mr and MrsNaughty when they have destroyed something


----------



## iloveallrabbits (Mar 31, 2005)

Angel= pookey pie

Buddy= main man

Roxanne= cutie-p-tutie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

Tucker: Tucks, Tucker Bucker

Fauna: Baybee Girl,Fauna Bawna

Cali: Cali-Girl, Babybee Girl


----------



## erin (Mar 31, 2005)

I call ramona lil sweety and my boyfriend calls her lil princess momma LOL he melts when he sees her
I call her lil pumpkin pie ..lil girl LOL
i love her!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Mar 31, 2005)

Homer, sometimes gets called Homey...or the homemiester...



Corky gets called cork, sometimes funny bunny.....



and collectively they sometimes get referred to as bunny breath...


----------



## edwinf8936 (Apr 1, 2005)

Bunny-sweet heart, Mini-little girl, Al-little guy, Mr. Z- buddy. Collectively-monsters

ed


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 1, 2005)

Wriggles
Wiggles
Wiggley Wrigley
Wrigglelony
Wrigglesworth

Little delinquent
Bunny


----------



## Spiced77 (Apr 1, 2005)

Princess: little girl, pretty girl

Mr Licks: uber-goober, goober, 

they're both goobers though hehe


----------



## alexandra (Apr 1, 2005)

Rit: honney bunny, baby, stinky(when he sprays me), mom's love, little tail

Alexandra


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 1, 2005)

Pernod - Pernie, Poodley Doodley doo, Pernod Poodle Apple Strudel, L'il Girl, The Rottweiler

Perry - Perriwinkle, Winkle picker, Pear, Pear drop, L'il Man

Jan


----------



## Zee (Apr 3, 2005)

Loopy - Lop, Fatty, Plop Plop (from my 3yr old nephew)

Loppy - Loo, Lulu, Lolly, Lollipop

Poppy - Pop, Poppet


----------



## funbunbun (Apr 3, 2005)

ace- aceinator, uno, "can you hear me?" (ace has one ear!!LOL)

buster- busty, bust A$$, busty boy,chunky

gyspy- gyps, baby(most of the time)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, we have 3 bunnies Buttercup AKA BC, L'il Rascal, Cutie Patootie, Baby Hercules, Little Tyke, Pumpkin and Baby

Jackie AKA Princess, Baby Girl, Baby Sweetheart, Rascalette

Wilbur AKA Oulof, Baby Boy, YOYO

We've had Buttercup the longest that's why he has more names.

Soooska


----------



## Vetiora (Apr 3, 2005)

Let's see...

Ferguson (oddly enough I only call him that when he's being badusually)-Fergy, Fergs, Bunbun, and Little Prince (usually preceeded by"my handsome").

It's pretty funny to see the looks on my friends faces when I baby talk to Fergy. They think I'm nuts!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 4, 2005)

We used to call Felix .. Wab !


----------



## ariel (Apr 4, 2005)

Bindy gets, Bindy Windy or
Bindy Bunny

and if she's in trouble she gets Gee willikas or b****y rabbit LOL 

Mainly it's Bindy Windy


----------



## Sophie (Apr 4, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> I'll start first- Vash: Vashy,PrettyBunny,Vashtus (naughty)


Mushrooms' nickname is generally "Pickles" because he's always gettinginto mischief  He's also called Mushy or Shroo or Shrooms.


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 1, 2005)

Well we have some new nicknames over here for Anubis...

Anubi (sounds like anewbie)

Noobers

Anoobers

And others =) He knows when I am coming to visit him becauseI use that annoying babytalk voice =) Oh I love my Noobers!


----------



## Ally (Aug 1, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Baby: Little Baby, Darlin', Sweetie





> Laura


You forgot one!

Baby:Little Missy


----------



## Ally (Aug 1, 2005)

Toby:Toby-Wan Kenobi

Ally


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2005)

Mocha: the Beast, Poobeast (not either so much right now)

Loki: Schmuck

I know I have some nice ones but I can't think of them right now.:?


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 1, 2005)

When I still had Fonzie. I actually called him Fozzy most of the time. It was just easier to say.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> When I still had Fonzie. I actually called him Fozzy most ofthe time. It was just easier to say.




He looks so gorgeous in that picture. 

-Carolyn


----------



## brimmhere (Aug 1, 2005)

i dont know why but i always call allthe males mister LOL and all the girlsmomma even if they are still babies LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 1, 2005)

We have to add Toby's:

Toby-Woby, Tobes, Toby Wan Kenobi


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh and I forgot... Noobaroo!


----------



## irishmist (Aug 1, 2005)

All my buns have the same nickname it is either



NO or GET DOWN!

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2005)

*irishmist wrote: *


> All my buns have the same nickname it is either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh:
Just remembered some of Mocha's: Little Girl and Sweetie. Idon't think about it when I say them, so I couldn't remember until Ilet them out to play. Loki is sometimes Pretty Boy.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Dan, Fozzie looks just like Sweet Pea.



We call Sweet Pea, Pea Pea, stinker bums, teepee, my widdle girl, fuzzywuzzy and huney bunny! I haven't finished making up new namesyet, but when I do I will let you know.


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 1, 2005)

Pain in the arse.


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Emmmmmm well in the morningits hey darlings when i go and check on them its heya hunni bunnies,and at night its cya later guys lol xxxxxx georgie


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Pain in the arse.


:laugh:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

*mini lop luva wrote:*


> Emmmmmm well in the morning its heydarlings when i go and check on them its heya hunni bunnies, and atnight its cya later guys lol xxxxxx georgie


It's good to stay organized that way LOL:laugh:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Frederick - Freddy, fatboy, jailbird 

Victoria- Vicky, lil girl, baby


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 1, 2005)

For Emmy, I call her: Emm, Hunny&amp; Sweetie 






This is our baby (;*


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

she looks like a spot to me LOL


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Corky: Corkopolis...sometimes CorkSlopolis (whenhe's trashin the bunny room) Also tell him he's handsome and a strongbunny...don't want him being self concious about his sports of hairstill coming back from his surgeries! 

Oreo: Miss Oreo (say it in funny voice)

Keely: Miss Keely, or Lake Keely (when she makes her puddle self during pets)


Bandit:Butterball...or TommyBoy (cuz he's got a tiny head and big body, If anyones seen that movie they'd understand)

Homer: Homemeiters

Misty:Really don't have one for her *shrug* Her and Homer arebonded and never have been as people social..thats prolly why!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Bandit:Butterball...or TommyBoy (cuz he's got a tiny headand big body, If anyones seen that movie they'd understand)


Fat guy in a litttttttttttttle coat!


----------



## kfonz (Aug 1, 2005)

Eric-Bunny: BunBun, Chim Chim, Smushie, EggFace, Monster, Dinosaur, Bunny, LoveLove, and too many more to remember...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

i sure miss chris farley. he was one of the funniest people i have ever seen


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Bandit:Butterball...or TommyBoy (cuz he's got a tiny headand big body, If anyones seen that movie they'd understand)
> ...


Yes, and the partat the end where the kid says hey mom, its the guy that robbed thebank, and he says I did not..and the kid goes, sure..like its someother guy with a big fat body and a lil tiny head....and he says...Idon't have a tiny head...or something like that...LMAO, thats a GREATmovie!


----------



## PepperGrl (Aug 1, 2005)

I call Pepper: bunny butt just because she likesto give bunny butt a lot recently (she's going through teenagerhormones right now) and I sometimes call Butterscoth: Scotchy but healso get called Bunny butt too.

~Jamie


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 2, 2005)

both my girls Rue and Kweli (Kwa-lee), getcalled munchkins alot. But Kweli binkies like its going out of style,so i call her Spazz, and Rue i sometimes call, Jealous, cause whenKweli's out running around, Rue gets really Jealous.

My sister-in-law calls them 'stinkers', and we call my sister-in-law 'the big meanie'

Nicole


----------



## onnie (Aug 2, 2005)

Bubbles and Honey the lion heads-Bubbakins andHoney Bunny 'Sophie and Jake my dogs-Sophiesue and Jakey myboy'Lucky'Prince and Smokey the guinea pigs -Lucks'Smocks andPrinceyboy and lastely my cat Tom-Tommy'TomTom :love:


----------



## Anneliese (Aug 2, 2005)

Ha ha , Snowy Joey gets called bunny (awful lotof the time lol ) sweetie, sugar plum, joey, snowy ( occasionly) ,darling , baby (even though he's 2 and 7months lol ) snowy joe , honey, cutie, cutie pie, .. ah the list goes on! oh i also call him mylittle bunch of strawberry kisses! lol the rest of myfamily call him bunny mainly, and Snowy joey


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 2, 2005)

I forgot "boogers" for Sweet Pea


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Aug 2, 2005)

Oliver- Oli, cheeky,

Blaise- Blaisy, Bais, Baisy, monkey, sweet pea, lover bunny

Daisy- Dais, vaccumm cleaner, 

And my old bun Charlie - Char, Charles(only when he was bad), Honey bunches of oats, sweet cheeks



Thats my gang


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 2, 2005)

Call Name: Flopsy

(If I could show him)Show Name: Moonlight Sparkle's Shadow of Fate

Nicknames: Booger, Hey you, Bunny, Honey Bunches of Oats

----------------------

Call Name: Fluffy

(If I could show him)Show Name: Moonlight Sparkle's Sunkist Ray of Hope

Nicknames: Binkie-Butt, Booger

------------------------------------------
So much matching


-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## Stan_and_Jane (Aug 2, 2005)

Jane seems to call Sammy "stoppit"


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL...never thought I would have nicknames for my rabbit, but of course they just sorta became part of my vocabulary...

So Raphael is called:

Raph
Raphie
Daffy Raffy
Raphie-Doo

I'm sure he will earn others as he grows..


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been calling Toby my "punkin' boy" lately(bad pronunciation of "pumpkin"). I don't know where it camefrom. 

Laura


----------



## Lissa (Nov 10, 2005)

Pristine = Princess, Pristinabel (Iszabel's name for her), Pristeenee

Iszabel = Iszy, Lil Isz, Iszybear, Iszas**t


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Christa- Christa Rista, Princess, Diva or Baby Girl


Hopi-Hopi Dopey(dale's not mine), Pretty Boy, Goofball


Stormy-Stormy Boy, My Little buddy, Tucker Wannabe


Koda-Koda Girl, Punkin Butt, Doll Baby


Norman-Stormin Norman, Thumper, Lil Sweetie

Otis-Otie, Otieschnitzel, Puppy NoNo

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2005)

Scooter: Scooty-baby, little one, binkers, daddy's girl, little beggar

Sparky: red devil, fat girl, rug muncher, Sparker, buddha belly, red girl,NO!

Both: munchkins, poop machines, little munchers, fur butts


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 10, 2005)

Cookie: Cookster, Cookster Pookster, Honey Pot, Stinky, Cookies

___________________
Nadia


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 10, 2005)

MeatHead's nick name is SweetPea, Micheal, No, you punk, bad boy, lil stinker, ya brat, lil bugger.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 10, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Stormy-....Tucker Wannabe
> 
> Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 10, 2005)

For both of them: My little schweeties, my gorgeous girls, my cutie pies 

Ruby Tuesday, Rubes for Ruby

Millie Monday, Grumpy, Nudger and Mills for Millie


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 10, 2005)

I call Benjamin Benji-bum and Twinkle is Dinkle-bobs


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 10, 2005)

Lucy- Lucy Lou, Lucers, Luc, Princess

Oreo- Orie

Jack- Jacko Wacko, Jacky

Jasmine- Jazz, Jazzy, Jazzy Poo

Chloe- Big Baby, Chlo, Spoiled one

Milo- Mean boy, (when peanut was still alive we called them both Terror Twins)

Nahnee- Diva, Nahnee Girl, Nahnee Baby, Nahn


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 10, 2005)

(Devon) Dev, Devy-wevy, Dev-man
(Amber) Am-bam, Girly-girly


----------



## brimmhere (Nov 10, 2005)

kipper- kips kippers kippy kipkip and fat ass rofl


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 10, 2005)

Celests real name is celestial Moon, so I callher celest, lesty, Mama celest {even though she hasnt had her firstlitter yet} Celestial seasons, pain in the rear and when she is beingan absolute snot i call her brat.

Nadia, she has so much personality i call her funny bun alot, but also naddie, naughty, sneakers and baby boo.


----------



## Shuu (Nov 10, 2005)

Odin's is usually "ya big oaf". Loki and Tyr get collectively called "Stinkies"... endearingly.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 10, 2005)

I call Rue, Poo Poo, The poo

Sullivan- Sully Sull, Sully bully, and pretty boy


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2005)

Mocha: The Beast, Poobeast, Mochabun, brat

Loki: My Handsome Boy, Goofball (used to be Wideload, too)

Fey: Girlfriend, the Ladies collectively

Sprite: Grumpy, the Ladies collectively


----------



## ruka (Nov 11, 2005)

Vendetta: Detta, Detta-Detta, *VENDETTA!!!!!! *(when she's naughty)

Charlotte: Char, Char-Char, Char Bunny, *CHARLOTTE!!!!!! *(when she's naughty)

Both: The Girls, Sugar Booger, Honey Bunnies


And so the dogs don't feel left out...

Biscuit: Bizzy, Bizzy Monkey, Monkey Boy

Cookie: Cookie Bear,CooCoo Bear, Cooks


----------



## curlygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

Poor Buddy gets called a million nicknames -stinky, devil bunny, Mikey (because he eats everything), Walter (longstory), Baxter (my boyfriend calls him that because that's what hewanted me to name him), baby, Zorro (because he looks like he's wearinga black mask).


----------



## doodle (Nov 11, 2005)

Ragamuffin - Muff, Puff-Hunny, Fluff-Bunny, Huffybun, Ragbaby, Jersey Girl

Tumbleweed - Tumble, Tumble-Bumble, Tumblebun, Tut-Tut, Tootsie Roll

Both - Bunny-Hunnies, Funny Bunnies, Cuddlebuns, Sweetie-peas, Brattycakes, Hoppers, Buggers, Beavers, Sisters, and My Girls


.....among other things..... :?


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL doodles I love the among other things.. That covers my girls when they are being naughty lol


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2005)

My nicknames for Bunnyare Baby and Baby Doll.


----------



## hummer (Nov 11, 2005)

Right now with Miffy shedding somewhat, her onlynickname is FuzzButt. It seems to fit her perfectly as thatis where the hair is coming from.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 17, 2006)

*bump* For the fun of it!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 17, 2006)

Theodore - AKA "stinker" "little one" "turd" and the rare "big turds come in small packages"


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 17, 2006)

Haha, this is a cute thread. Right now I'm calling Jordi Miss Dewlap and Wesley Mr. Moolap (he has a bit of a double chin).


----------



## m.e. (Jan 17, 2006)

Peanut: Pretty Girl, Pinochle, Fuzzbutt

Rex: Sexy Rexy , Mr. Man, Reximus Maximus


----------



## Frith (Jan 17, 2006)

Spanky - Spankturd, honeybunny
Hunter - Humpy-Dumpy, grunter
Zealand - Z, little Z, Peeland
Gunner - Gunny, Gunny Bunny
Hoppi - Hoppiness, the King 
Giselle - miss grumpy pants


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 17, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Reximus Maximus


I love it!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 17, 2006)

*Frith wrote: *


> Humpy-Dumpy


That says it all!


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 17, 2006)

I love it!
*
AmberNBuns wrote: *


> "big turds come in small packages"


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 17, 2006)

Agh i missed this thread!

I call Pepper: Pepper Pot. But Dottie doesnt have a nick name yet as i havent had her for that long.

Since I dont have a wide selection of rabbit nicknames, I hope you dontmind me posting my other pets as I have nicknames for all of themthough.

Tilly (horse): Tilly Willy

Rosie (dog): Rosie Posey, Badger

Tiny and Marty (guinea pigs): Guinea Wigs



And whenI was younger I had a gerbil called Oliver. When hewas naughty I use to call him Olivia and he hated it so much.Its amazing he knew what you was saying. If you said it to him he wudrun towards you and dig at you with all his might. He wasnt a viciousgerbil though


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 17, 2006)

oooh - it's so much fun reading all the nicknames!

When angel was alive, we'd call her angel to her face but only ever 'baby' when we spoke about her coz she was sooo small.

Alfie is alfie-pal-alf, Alfie McAttitude, Alfalfabun, Miss McNibble and *very *occasionally good-bunny

My catshave a million nicknames but their real names are embarrassing enough (great fun at the vets)

My chinchillas are unanimouslyknownas the pig-dogsalthough nobody seemsable to rememberwhy......:dunno:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 17, 2006)

mainly we call her bunny girl or peapoo bunny....yes we're so creative its not funny:?


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 17, 2006)

CUTE THREAD!! :bunnydance:

Opie - 

1. Baby Girl

2. Opie BaBopie

3. Opie Trice (my bf got that from the rapper - Obie Trice)

4. Pretty Girl

5. Princess Opie

BonBon - 

1. Bombie

2. BonBon boy

3. Pretty Boy

Snickerdoodle -

1. Snickie

2. Snickiedoo

3. Pretty Girl


----------



## mynameisjeff (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, their real names are Austin &amp; Simon, but I also call each of them:

Munchkin
My Sundle of Bunshine
Doodle Doo
Noodle Doodle Kleugle
babycakes
schweety pie

Sometimes I call Simon "Diamond" or "Rhymin Mimin Simon". Hepretty much responds to anything if I use the proper tone of voice. 

Austin usually only responds to his name when he's naughty.example: "Aauustin! NO!" After which he binkys away like he'sjust amused himself by his naughtiness.







Jeff
www.jeffreyanderson.blogspot.com


----------



## mynameisjeff (Jan 23, 2006)

OH - and I forgot we also refer to Simon as "Fatso", but usually not to his face .

jeff


----------



## cheryl (Jan 23, 2006)

these are what i call mine...

sunshine...sunny bunny,sun bun,suuuuuuuuunshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine,when shes naughty



lulu...lulu bell



daisy....daisy crazy,daisy lazy,daisy wazy



marshmallow...marshi,marsh



strawberry...strawbs,red eyed monster



raspberry...rasps,red eyed monster



jack...jacki,jacki wacky



pippi...pippi wippy,sweet boy

charlie...fluffy bunny

baby..bubbie



marley...marelston,marley warley



cassidy...baby boy



chocolate bunny...chockie bear,chockiewocky bunny



tobi..tobi woby,tobes



they also get called so many weird names,to many to write down.


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, the only 'sound' my two monsters respond to is a shaking treat box.
I can call them until I'm blue in the face:brat: and they ignore me...

But I do have some nick names for them:
*Nick*
I call Nickalodian
Nickaroni
Nickster
Nickkers
Fuzzbutt
*Maggie
*I call Maggie May
Mags
The Magster
Monster Mag
Fuzzball

But they are all in vain - unless I have dried fruit in my hand... :dunno:


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper~ Pepper boy, baby boy, sexy boy, boy boy (were so creative :disgust

Gaelyn~ Gae Gae, Baby girl, pretty girl


----------



## HazelSocks (Jan 24, 2006)

My bunnies are Hazel and Socks.

I call them both Bunners!

I call Hazel "Rah" and Socks babyboy....hee hee. :bunnydance:


----------



## sunnybunny (Jan 24, 2006)

We have many nicknames for Sunny, and she answers to most of them!

Bunnles
Stinky Rabbit
Yucky Bunny
Mommy's Girl
Trouble
Cuddle Bunny


----------



## sunnybunny (Jan 24, 2006)

&gt;&gt;OH - and I forgot we also refer to Simon as "Fatso", but usually not to his face .

jeff&gt;&gt;:rofl:


----------



## mynameisjeff (Jan 27, 2006)

We also sometimes call the boys our"puppies". For example, when I get home from work I may say(in my high pitched bunny voice) "Well hellooooo puppies!!"Sometimes they rush to the cage door, other times they just sit andlook at me like I'm nuts.

Great thread, everyone!

Jeff

www.jeffreyanderson.blogspot.com


----------



## Trina (Jan 28, 2006)

Emmy : Em-Em, Emster, Emmmmmyyy. (Long tone)


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 28, 2006)

Bbbbuuunnnaaayysss!! when I enter the room.
bunn-eh yeah, that's how it sounds, in a baby voice. It's pretty strange.

Pollux- Baybee, Babe, Polly, Mr. Bunn-eh, Shweet.

Castor- Castboy, babe, Mr. Bunn-eh, Shweet.

And El Stupido when they're being silly or bad.


----------



## thor (Feb 7, 2006)

I call my bunny "Bunbun", "Bunny" "Fuzzball" "Sweetie", but I may call her "Buniska".


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 8, 2006)

I call Skippy..

Skippers

Skippity

Skippity-Doo-Da

Skip

Skippith

and I call him sweetie pie and stuff like that too.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 8, 2006)

nice nicknames all. 


Bun name is Chester and her nicknames are: Chest, Ches-T, Bunbun,cutie pie,lazy bun,bad girl(when naughty and also: creepy bun)


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 8, 2006)

Beans: Beaners, Mama, Beanie, Beentas, Killer*

*only call her Killer when she goes into pyscho mode, then i say "Easy there Killer"

Rice: Rice-a-Roni, Mamita, Pretty bitty


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 9, 2006)

We haven't had her for very long but we do have a couple nicknames for Velma :bunnydance:

-Funny Bunny (we call her that so much I'm afraid she's gonna think it's her name lol)

-Poopsie (for when I come home and find lots of little presents for me)

-Baby Bunny 

-Ms. Bunny



Those are just a few we've come up with so far.


----------



## Lbolar (Feb 9, 2006)

When Ralphie is bad we call him Ralph Bolar (our last name)

Otherwise it's crazyness:
-Snickerpuff
-chunkin
-boots (his paws are different colors)
-Nerd (when he binks into something)
-little peanut 

Fun thread idea! I loved reading all of them.


----------



## thor (Feb 9, 2006)

Jeff, I saw the 2 pics of your bunnies, very sweet! Which one is the lop? My lop, THOR looks very similar to yours. Thor is a slightly bit lighter in colour though.


----------



## mynameisjeff (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you! Simon is the lop, the big kissy bunny. We were told that they were about a year old when we adopted them last May.

Jeff


----------



## Maiko (Mar 27, 2006)

My bunny's name is Maiko.

We call her Bunny Maiko. Cookie Monster, mischief.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mocha gets called:

Moch
Mocha cho
Piggy
brat
my little girl
pooper
baby girl

no wonder she doesn't know what her name is! I'd be confused too if I had that many names


----------



## robinqm (Apr 5, 2006)

Okay...here are some nicknames for you...

Our first bunny was a wild rabbit we rescued and raised..her name was Tushy Snack(believe it or not, but it's true...)

Second bunny was Buffy....His nicknames were fluff buff or fluff puff ...buffy wuffy...

Third bunny that we have had for five years now...Toni...here are her names..:

Toni bologna...Toni Nanoo....Schmoo face, poo face and Toni O' Zoo(she's irish)


----------



## cherryleebee (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it too late to add my Bella's nicknames tothis list? Her real name is Isabella Rossalini Bunny but wecall her Bella, Princess, Poop-With-Ears . . . just to name a few.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Apr 5, 2006)

*cherryleebee wrote: *


> Poop-With-Ears . . . just to name a few.


:laugh:


----------



## Metal_maiden (Apr 5, 2006)

My rabbit's real name is Marek; but we call him fatty, stinker, buddy, handsome



He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Anneliese (Apr 6, 2006)

Oops! Forgot afew for Prince Snowy Joey.

Marshmallow

Chubby Chops


----------



## Lassie (Apr 8, 2006)

My bunny name is Buster and when heis bad I call him Buster Brown but if he is really bad then I call byhis full name.

But for the nicknames that I use is Busey,Browney,Busa,Baby,My Cutie.

Delia


----------



## Nadezhda (Jul 22, 2006)

I had to revive this thread to say:

Fred had a new nickname. Freddie Cougar!

Hunter (the dog) was in my room when I fed the bunnies, and Hunter was sniffing curiously at Fred's cage by Fred's food dish, when Fred made his first real aggressive move ever! He said:

RAWR!

Fred said it rather matter-of-factly. He put his paws up on the cage bars, rawred, and glared at Hunter before going back to eating. It wasn't a "I'm going to bite the dog!" rawr, it was more of a "I like you, Hunter, but stay away from my food."

I let this be warning... Don't get in between Freddie Cougar and his food!


----------



## Peeglet (Jul 22, 2006)

Harvey - Harvey boo or baby boy

Maisie - Moozleor Maisie Moozle


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2006)

In general they're 'The Girls' or my babies, but otherwise... 

I call all of them Babe, Baby, Bunny-buns, Bunny-bums, Bun-buns, Bun-bums, Little Angel, Angel, Furry Butt, Fluffy, Fluffy-butt, Precious, Fluffy-buns. 


Queen Heather is Heather, Heather-bun, Heather-babe

Princess Thistle is Thistle, Thissy, Thissy-babe

Lady Bracken is Bracken, Bracky, Bracky-babe, Baby Bracken, Bracky-bun


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 23, 2006)

Our bunns all have 3 names (don't ask me how this started..I think it was with our first bunn. My hubby, myself and our niece all had different names we wanted for her!)So the tradition stuck! (Sasquatch Scutterbotch Butterrump)

*Skittles Sukeyface Lallowe'en*-Skitz, Skittums, Schnubzie, Schittoes, Sucky bear, Sukey, Nuggin Bear, Chuck Chuck, Nug nug. (a 'nug' is another term for chinning in our house!)

*Peppers Poffenberry Lallowe'en*- Peppy, Pepps, Beppy, Chubbsie Bum, Bad Babbit, Yubbie, Pepper Doll, Pepper Duck, Bad Duck.

*Solembum Smudgenstump Garfunkel*- Bumms, Bummy, Stink Bum, Bubbie, Chubby Baby, Baby boy, Bebbs, Babum.

*Dandelion Harlequin DaVinci*- Dandi, Lion, Butt, Little Chubb, Bupper Butt, Schmookums, Lil' VanGogh.

And depending how upset I am (or whether I have had a temporary brain fart)...all names become interchangeable!

_*edit*_-I almost forgot!! As a collective group they are a bunny gang called "The Hooligans"! Right now it consists of 1 lookout and 2 bad rabbits doing something wrong...god only knows what'll happen once the new boy is bonded into the group!!!


----------



## BekasBunnies (Jul 24, 2006)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Well we have some new nicknames over here for Anubis...
> 
> Anubi (sounds like anewbie)
> 
> ...


 

bunsforlife, you are a SG1 fan, huh? We have a rooster named Anubis.


~BARB~


----------



## BekasBunnies (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, duh!

Scooby~ Scooby-Doo, Scoobers, Scoober-Doober, and Fat A*s Bunny Rabbit

Scrappy~ Scrappy-Doo, Scrappers, Scrapper-Dapper, and Spaz Bunny

Cujo~ Cujie, Cuje Bunny, Cujie Wujie, Cujers, Demon Rabbit, and Professor Fuzzbutt.



~BARB~:bunnydance:


----------



## Mikoli (Jul 24, 2006)

My rabbit Olliver (Ollie) gets called a few different nicknames:

-Ollie (his main nickname, because his full name is Olliver)
-Oll
-Ollz
-Ozzie
-Oz
-Babs
-Guitar


----------



## Metal_maiden (Jul 25, 2006)

guitar? does he play or do you?/themes/default/bunnydance.gif


----------



## Metal_maiden (Jul 25, 2006)

/themes/default/bunnydance.gif


----------



## Mikoli (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metal_maiden wrote: *


> guitar? does he play or do you?/themes/default/bunnydance.gif


 Neither. I'm not sure even why I call him that sometimes. I think it rhymed with something I used to say to him.


----------



## Akkatia (Jul 26, 2006)

I call Snickers "Snicks," Skittles "Skitts," (I'm breeding these two in a month, so I call it the "Skitts and Snicks" Plan, lol) Hershey "Momma bunny" or "Hersh," Black Licorice is "Black," Clover is "Cloves." I usually just shorten their name to one sylabol (sp?). I've already got plans to name two more Milky Way and Cobbler, so it'll probably be "Milks" or "Galaxy," and "Cobbs" or "Cobby." lol can you tell I have a sweet tooth??

Kiya


----------



## Haley (Jul 26, 2006)

I dont have nicknames for my guys, but I gave them all middle names...so when one is in trouble he gets called by his "full" name.

Basil James, Maxwell Alexander, Mr. Benjamin Tumnus. lol. Im weird, I know!

-Haley

Edit: I forgot! I call Max and Basil "Gentlemen" when I say hello..and Mr Tumnus often gets called Ben Wallace (although this might have to change now that he has left us here in detroit for chicago) because of his afro


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, it looks as if I haven't posted on this! Unless I'm just completely blind and missed my post. 

*Mocha
*- Moch
- Mocha Chino
- Chino
- Moe
- Magoo
- Mr. Magoo

*Spice
*- Spicers
- Ice
- Baby Boy
- Mr. Spoiled

*Zoey
*- Squirt
- Smurf
- Grump Face
- Zo Zo
- Princess
- Ms. Priss


----------

